# 2.5 months old UPVC all-weather window frame cracks



## tkwank (Dec 15, 2016)

The window frame in my 2.5 months old house cracked on the weld but the glass itself is in good condition. It's by all-weather window. It's a fairly large window so I am just so worry and upset about it.

I have requested the company to come look at it but they might blame something else. 

My house doesn't have visible wall/foundation cracks or show any house shifting so I doubt it is caused by that. We have cold weather here in Canada (-20C) but a window should stand for that.

I wonder if anyone can give some advice how to deal with all-weather window if they refuse to fix it? and what kind of repair needs to be done?

Thank you


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 15, 2016)

Who did the installation?

Have you also contacted the builder?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2016)

Is this the company.
https://www.allweatherwindows.com/

Which model of window is it?
I have not seen vinyl interior trim is that an extra and is it installed after drywall is done?
They have flashing instructions very close to code, was that followed or just the installation instructions. Yes they have two instructions.

If the problem is their quality make sure they do the re and re also.
It will be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2016)

I have nothing to add except I would be pissed if that happened to me.


----------



## VanMark (Dec 19, 2016)

I havent heard anything bad said about them. Looks like they supply alot of building supply dealers. Contact them and see their response. Let us know outcome too ,please


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2016)

Putting nails in to tight when installing can cause problems. Just like siding they do expand and contract.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 20, 2016)

It looks a little like the window got wracked after installation. Any cracks in the walls or foundation? Maybe some settling.


----------

